# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  campaña embalses limpios

## aguablanca

Hola amigos, comentaros que desde el club de pesca al que represento (club de pesca aguablanca, Monesterio (Badajoz)) ya hemos comenzado la "campaña embalses limpios" intentando concienciar a la poblacion de la importancia de mantener limpios tanto los embalses como sus alrededores. Pediros desde aqui que podeis colaborar de alguna manera colgando algunos carteles alrededor de vuestros embalses tipo "MANTEN LIMPIO TU EMBALSE", y despues colgar las fotos de dichos carteles en esta web, estaria bien no??? Nosotros lo estamos haciendo a nivel comarcal porque cada vez que vamos a un embalse cercano o bien el agua o bien los alrededores estan llenos de desperdicios y esto no se puede tolerar. 

Saludos.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ben-amar

Es agradable ver, aunque sea solo de vez en cuando, que si que hay gente que se preocupa por mantener limpio nuestro entorno, nuestros embalses.
¡Chapo!
Un saludo

----------


## jasg555

Ayer fuí a Buendía. Me llevé un bolo importante y una calorina de las buenas :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Andando por la orilla de la recula del Río Mayor, me encontré los restos de un campamento, y además de basuras varias, habían dejado dos bolsas de basura tipo comunidad llenas de desperdicios, y unos cartones en los que habían dormido. Fué desesperante.

Con mis dos hijos las llevamos al coche a la vuelta, se acercó a nosotros un señor con una barca, nos dijo que la basura era de un grupo de rumanos que habían pasado un par de días bañándose en el embalse.

Me acerqué al puesto de la guardia civil de Buendía antes de tirarlo al contenedor, y símplemente me comentaron que el embalse era grande y que no tenían medios. La verdad es que les puse cara de pocos amigos y me marché. Además de pocos medios, tenían también muy pocas ganas de hacer nada.

----------


## ben-amar

> Ayer fuí a Buendía. Me llevé un bolo importante y una calorina de las buenas
> 
> Andando por la orilla de la recula del Río Mayor, me encontré los restos de un campamento, y además de basuras varias, habían dejado dos bolsas de basura tipo comunidad llenas de desperdicios, y unos cartones en los que habían dormido. Fué desesperante.
> 
> Con mis dos hijos las llevamos al coche a la vuelta, se acercó a nosotros un señor con una barca, nos dijo que la basura era de un grupo de rumanos que habían pasado un par de días bañándose en el embalse.
> 
> Me acerqué al puesto de la guardia civil de Buendía antes de tirarlo al contenedor, y símplemente me comentaron que el embalse era grande y que no tenían medios. La verdad es que les puse cara de pocos amigos y me marché. Además de pocos medios, tenían también muy pocas ganas de hacer nada.


¿Como sabia ese buen hombre que eran rumanos? ?les pidio la documentacion?
¿Acaso la Guardia Civil no tiene cosas mas importantes que hacer que vigilar si se suelta basura en algun sitio? ¿Que querias, que los buscasen como asesinos?

----------


## jasg555

> ¿Como sabia ese buen hombre que eran rumanos? ?les pidio la documentacion?
> ¿Acaso la Guardia Civil no tiene cosas mas importantes que hacer que vigilar si se suelta basura en algun sitio? ¿Que querias, que los buscasen como asesinos?


 Que eran rumanos fué lo que él me dijo. Yo, lógicamente no lo pude comprobar. Lo de si son rumanos o de Cuenca, a mí me da igual, he visto muchos más años dejar todo engorrinado por los autóctonos.

 La Guardia Civil en Buendía, créeme que tiene poco que hacer, poco tráfico, poca delincuencia. Y vigilar el entorno natural es una de sus obligaciones.

 Para los que conocen Buendía, el pueblo, sabrán que donde va la gente a hacer camping y donde ocurre el 90% de éstos actos de incivismo, es lo que se conoce como La Isla y su entorno, una península que en media hora rápido o una hora despacio se recorre al dedillo.

 El sargento que había en Buendía hace unos años, recorría con el Nissan los caminos de La Isla una vez cada dos o tres días, o más en época de verano, control de incendios, permisos de navegación, etc... Hoy en día eso no se hace. Y así pasa. Si yo me metí con un 406 a esar del barro santo...

 Respecto a rumanos o no rumanos, te digo que a mí me da lo mismo el origen, y muchas veces hago lo que tú, saltar ante insinuaciones así por injustas. Pero no es menos cierto que, por ejemplo, en la playa artificial de la urbanización Nueva Sierra en Bolarque, con todos los servicios de contenedores, vestuarios, bar, wc, etc..., el servicio de seguridad privado ha tenido que echarlos por hacer fuego (totalmente prohibido), dejar grandes cantidades de basura a pesar de haber contenedor para ello, pescar con métodos prohibidos, etc...

 Aunque estemos, y yo lo estoy, en contra de la discriminación, no hay que negar una realidad como ésta. 

 Y no, no quería que buscasen a nadie como asesinos. Simplemente quería que cumpliesen con su obligación y controlen un poco el territorio que tienen asignado, como hacían no hace mucho tiempo. 
 Por unos descerebrados como los de la basura, y una falta de vigilancia como la que está ocurriendo, hace 7 años se produjo un incendio en el campamento de la presa de Buendía que llegó hasta mi urbanización, saltando Bolarque, quemando bastantes casas, poniendo en peligro la vida de muchas personas, y causando unos daños materiales y ambientales incalculables.
Miles de Has quemadas y millones de árboles perdidos, entre ellos todos los míos.
 Hecho que se podría haber evitado si la vigilancia se hubiera mantenido. Como hacía tiempo que no se veía a los civiles por allí, aquello se convirtió en el c*ñ* de la Bernarda, hubo varios conatos hasta que un día de sequedad extrema y un viento tremendo, el fuego no se pudo controlar.

 Esa es la razón por la que exijo que cumplan con su obligación, y si no quieren hacerlo, pues nadie les obliga a ser guardia civil, que sean otra cosa.

----------


## aguablanca

Bueno solo espero que el tema que inicialmente se trata en este post no se vaya por otros derroteros, gracias.

----------


## ben-amar

> Bueno solo espero que el tema que inicialmente se trata en este post no se vaya por otros derroteros, gracias.


No te preocupes, es mas importante el tema de cabecera, el otro queda del todo aclarado entre nosotros.
Disculpa la interrupcion y acepta mis disculpas. Te ruego nos mantegas informados.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno solo espero que el tema que inicialmente se trata en este post no se vaya por otros derroteros, gracias.


Así se habla, defendiendo el tema que has creado y corrigiendo a los que empiezan a desviarse  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## REEGE

Hola Aguablanca, una iniciativa sensacional y esperemos que éste grano de arena... se haga una montaña y la gente que luchamos por unos embalses limpios algún día recojamos los frutos... cosa difícil, pero si se consigue que sólo unos pocos, cambien sus hábitos y no tiren sus basuras, seria un éxito... gracias por ser así!

----------


## jasg555

> Bueno solo espero que el tema que inicialmente se trata en este post no se vaya por otros derroteros, gracias.


 Como dice Ben-Amar, el tema sigue centrado. Las opiniones escritas arriba, que no eran dispares ya se aclararon.

Ahora explícanos un poco más de esa iniciativa. Yo sé que existen muchas a nivel local, pero falta una organización un poco superior.  ¿Sabes algo al respecto?

----------


## aguablanca

Bueno tienes razon en que existen muchas iniciativas a nivel local, incluso a nivel regional se ha hecho algo (ecologistas en accion) para el cuidado de las riberas y rios. Nosotros simplemente lo que tratamos es de enviar un mensaje claro " HAY QUE SER MAS LIMPIOS CUANDO SE TRATA DE IR A PASAR EL DIA EN EL CAMPO" en este caso en los pantanos de mi zona (sur de Badajoz- Huelva y Sevilla) en casi todos hay merenderos y en casi todos hay desperdicios del tipico dominguero, tambien no me olvido de la parte que nos toca a nosotros directamente que son los pescadores, aunque ya los hay menos, siempre esta el que se olvida la latita de maiz en la orilla y eso es lo que tenemos que cambiar, las costumbres de dejarlo todo tirado como si fuera aquello un basurero o el "paso de tirarlo al contenedor" por andar 20 metros, tambien te digo que haremos algun escrito para que sean mas numerosas las papeleras como los contenedores que existen en estos lugares que a veces tienen dos o tres para todo el embalse (eso tampoco es no??). Y como no esta esta web que creo que es visitada por mucha gente, gente que ademas por norma general les gusta que sus embalses esten limpios y si colabora alguno poniendo algun cartel en el embalse de su zona pues nos damos por satisfechos.

----------


## REEGE

Me encantan hablar de éstos temas... y la verdad es porque sé que alguien que lea éstos comentarios y sea de esos que no miran para nada por un entorno limpio, puede que cambie sus hábitos y le dé por no arrojar sus basuras en los entornos que nos hacen disfrutar tanto... Hoy en el Fresnedas hemos puesto unos carteles de "Prohibido arrojar basuras, navegar, hacer rappel y encender fuego"


SÉ LIMPIO CON EL MEDIO AMBIENTE Y RESPETUOSO CON LA FLORA Y FAUNA

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿No se puede navegar en tu embalse?

La verdad es que teneis razón. En el José Torán en la orilla donde va la gente a bañarse la gente tiene que pagar una tarifa por la basura que va acrear. Cada 200 o 300m hay una ciba en la que la gente puede tirar la basura, aun así hay gente que la sigue dejando por ahí. ¿Es que cuesta tanto llevar la bolsa 150m para tirarla en la cuba?

----------


## aguablanca

> ¿No se puede navegar en tu embalse?
> 
> La verdad es que teneis razón. En el José Torán en la orilla donde va la gente a bañarse la gente tiene que pagar una tarifa por la basura que va acrear. Cada 200 o 300m hay una ciba en la que la gente puede tirar la basura, aun así hay gente que la sigue dejando por ahí. ¿Es que cuesta tanto llevar la bolsa 150m para tirarla en la cuba?


Tentudia no es navegable ya que abastece a toda la comarca de agua. Por cierto ir agadeciendo a todos los que estan apoyando esta iniciativa en otros lugares, simplemente gracias.

----------


## aguablanca

Venga que no decaiga el tema!!!

Colabora por unos embalses limpios!!!!

Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Venga que no decaiga el tema!!!
> 
> Colabora por unos embalses limpios!!!!
> 
> Saludos.



Ojalá que todo el mundo fuese como tú, aun la gente no comentando el tema, sigas ahí al pié del cañón dando por saco(sin animo de ofender ni nada de eso), a mí me gustaria ayudar, pero estoy aquí amarrado en la ciudad y desde aquí no puedo hacer nada  :Frown: .


Un Saludo  :Wink: .

----------


## jasg555

Expongo en éste hilo una práctica habitual que tristemente se va viendo cada vez más en las orillas de nuestros ríos y embalses.

El lugar es el embalse de los Arroyos, cerca de El Escorial. Pequeño embalse con un camino que lo rodea completamente.

Allí fuí a dar un paseo con el perro y con mi hijo pequeño el Sábado por la tarde. Por el camino cayó una tormenta que enseguida se pasó.

 Bien, al llegar y caminar unos 500 metros desde la presa, oigo unas voces de un señor que paseaba con su mujer y sus hijos, y otras voces contestándole.

 En la orilla, en uno de los pocos sitios despejados de cañaveral, había un grupo de personas pescando, aparentemente con algo de alcohol de más, y con todos los alrededores hechos un vertedero de latas, tetrabricks de vino, bandejas de comida de supermercado, bolsas de todo tipo, cristales rotos y cartones sobre los que se recostaban, mojados por la tormenta.

Me acerqué, y el señor les estaba diciendo que recogieran las basuras, mantuvieran el entorno limpio y lo respetaran. Ellos burlándose, comenzaron a gritarle con frases que no entendíamos, y a lanzar basura al agua.

Como ví que la cosa se ponía fea, llamé a las autoridades, que vinieron enseguida. Mejor dicho, los pillaron en la presa cuando ya se iban dejando toda la porquería allí como es habitual.

 Les identificaron, pero no llevaban documentación, tomaron nota y fotos de el basurero, y como se resistieron un poco diciendo que no entendían español, pues decidieron llamar a otra patrulla y llevárselos.

 Iba a sacar una foto de todo el lío, pero un GC me dijo que mejor no lo hiciera.
Nos dijeron a la otra familia y a mí que nos fuéramos que cuando llegara la otra patrulla se los llevaban. Y así hicimos. También nos dijeron que habían llamado para que un grupo de limpieza lo retirara.

Volvimos sobre nuestros pasos hacia donde estaban gorrineando todo, y entonces hice unas fotos con el móvil:







Ya de vuelta, pensé que se los habían llevado, pero todavía ví salir a una de las patrullas, de lejos le saqué una foto:



En cuanto a nacionalidades, no la digo porque no quiero despertar susceptibilidades, y la verdad es que me da igual si son del este, del oeste, chinos o de Cuenca.

 Pero lamentablemente, son hechos que como decía la GC son cada vez más habituales.

----------


## aguablanca

Solo quiero por ultimo dar las gracias a todos los que han leido este post y a los que se han aniado a enviar algunas fotos denunciando el estdo tan lamentable en los que se encuentran algunos de nuestros embalses.

Y por ultimo una sugerencia... porque no creais un apartado que sea de denuncia? donde la gene mande sus fotos o simplemente sus comentarios.

Saludos.

----------


## jasg555

> Solo quiero por ultimo dar las gracias a todos los que han leido este post y a los que se han aniado a enviar algunas fotos denunciando el estdo tan lamentable en los que se encuentran algunos de nuestros embalses.
> 
> Y por ultimo una sugerencia... porque no creais un apartado que sea de denuncia? donde la gene mande sus fotos o simplemente sus comentarios.
> 
> Saludos.


Yo me sumo a la sugerencia. Englobando en "denuncias" no sólo los engorrinamientos de embalses, sino también puntos de vertido contaminantes y diversos.

----------


## ben-amar

> Solo quiero por ultimo dar las gracias a todos los que han leido este post y a los que se han aniado a enviar algunas fotos denunciando el estdo tan lamentable en los que se encuentran algunos de nuestros embalses.
> 
> Y por ultimo una sugerencia... porque no creais un apartado que sea de denuncia? donde la gene mande sus fotos o simplemente sus comentarios.
> 
> Saludos.


Por mi parte, estoy de acuerdo. A ver lo que dicen los demas compañeros

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Solo quiero por ultimo dar las gracias a todos los que han leido este post y a los que se han aniado a enviar algunas fotos denunciando el estdo tan lamentable en los que se encuentran algunos de nuestros embalses.
> 
> Y por ultimo una sugerencia... porque no creais un apartado que sea de denuncia? donde la gene mande sus fotos o simplemente sus comentarios.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo estoy de acuerdo también. Más de uno lo llenará hasta arriba  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------

